# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  فتوى ابن عثيمين في اكل من مال شخص كسبه حرام

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اما بعد ان المتأمل في حال الامة يرى انها في ضعف شديد في كل مجال وهذا راجع الى ضعف الأيمان والبعد عن منهج الله فبسب هذه الحال المزرية صار الناس لايتورعون في افعالهم ولا مكاسبهم هم احدهم ان يكسب مالا من اي مصدر حتى كثر السحت والمال الحرام الا من عصمهم الله وهم قلة قليلة نجاه سبحانه بفضله وكرمه لكن لو شخصا ممن ماله حرام اعطاك من ماله او قدم لك طعاما فهل يحل لك ان تأكل منه ام الواجب تركه وقد اجاب على هذا الاشكال فضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين في شرحه لرياض الصالحين حيث قال {والذي ماله حرام ينبغي للانسان ان يتورع عن اكل ماله ولكنه ليس بحرام يعني لا يحرم عليك ان تأكل من مال كسبه حرام لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أكل من طعام اليهود وهم يأكلون الربا يأخذونه ويتعاملون به لكن الورع الا تأكل ممن ماله حرام.}..

----------


## اسلامي حياتي

مشكور اخوي على الفتوى 

وربي يهدي الجميع ان شاء الله 
فقد اصبح الناس يتعاملون بالربا والصفقات المحرمه وابتعدوا عن شرع الله

----------

